

Google buys a D-Wave quantum optimizer - geekam
http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/05/google-buys-a-d-wave-quantum-optimizer/

======
geekam
Actually there is already a better submission for this
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5717647>

